

The Web in 1994 (Video) - pg
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-07-11-n32.html

======
brlewis
If you know RCS, you can look at the evolution of WWW software development
from the end of 1994 until May, 1997:

wget <http://web.mit.edu/wwwdev/www/RCS/brlewis.html,v>

------
koolmoe
I remember that.

I also remember buying my first PC around that time - probably in 1992 or
1993. It included an OEM copy of MS Encarta, which seemed like a pretty useful
app at the time...

~~~
palish
Hehe, Encarta. I used to spend hours on MindMaze.

------
vlad
It would be funny if there was a video about facebook. "This is Facebook. You
can connect with your friends and see what they've been up to. Imagine the
possibilities." - 2006.

Ten years later, the young people who would then be in their mid-20s would
laugh at the people who did not realize its potential when they were 15. Duh!

To most of us, the web is obvious, and even Google seems obvious because many
web portals and web directories existed with search ability--Google was just
making it better--but to think of Facebook being huge is just not obvious to
us. But, to the 14 year olds growing up, Facebook and MySpace are important
for many things where Google is just good for researching stuff and images for
school, and Wikipedia is good for getting basic information for school
projects. In other words, I don't think most young people care about Google's
apps other than search. (Sure, they might use Maps, but via embedded
javascript in Facebook and MySpace in the future, and the Treos and iPhone
come standard with a native GMaps application already.)

------
jsjenkins168
What ever happened to Digital? I remember seeing them up until the late 90's
but not really after that.

~~~
jimbokun
Bought by Compaq.

<http://news.com.com/2100-1001-207442.html>

------
palish
Did 99% of websites really have the same background color?

~~~
jey
They didn't have a background color. That beige is just whatever Mosaic's
background color was set to, I think.

~~~
pg
By default Mosaic's background was gray, and most people didn't change it.
(Using #x0000ff was reasonable for links on this gray background.)

White became the default background for more sophisticated sites in 1996. The
first time I saw Yahoo and Amazon they had gray (i.e. probably no) background
color.

<http://battellemedia.com/images/1995-tm.jpg>

(Notice how small it is too.)

We got so used to these gray web pages that for a few months I thought it was
a crazy idea to make websites with white backgrounds-- that pages so bright
would hurt people's eyes. Then I realized the real culprit was the default
unvisited link color.

